# Beauty Portraits: Sweet - NSFW



## Zeckson (Jan 11, 2009)

Did this shoot last week, sharing them with all the people here in The Photo Forum.






























































Thank you for viewing my images. Special thanks to Sweet for making this shoot possible.


----------



## craig (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful light. I find the blinds/drapes or whatever slightly boring and a little confusing. Photos 6 through 10 are strong. The hotel room adds a great air of excitement and mystery.

Love & Bass


----------



## eyeye (Jan 12, 2009)

NSFW pretty please?  My hubby thinks I am into Thai porn now *eek!*


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

#5 is the only one that does it for me.  These do look a little like photos that lead up to her getting more and more undressed in each.  But #5 is great, nice angle, lighting, and composition.  #6 looks a little like she was dumped out of the chair


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 12, 2009)

Her skin is unusually smooth! 

Anyway, these compositions are good and I admire your lighting; it looks very expertly done. If you don't mind me asking, how many lights and did you use any umbrellas/softboxes or did you bounce off of reflective sheets?

I'm in the middle of arranging some meetups with some local models myself and I can only hope they go as well as yours did here.


----------



## LucyRose (Jan 12, 2009)

The composition in #5 is really nicely done, her eyes are amazing
The other poses are alright but i think theres certain little things that could be done a little different to make them effective and more flattering


----------



## Arch (Jan 12, 2009)

Great shoot :thumbup:

I'v added NSFW (not safe for work) to the title in case someone gets in trouble


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree #5 is the strongest of the lot. The seams in the floor tile are a little distracting, easy edit if you choose to do so. Overall, good lighting. The images other than 5 are a little cheesy for my taste.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 12, 2009)

They're quite good, I like the colors. I wish there was more than a neutral facial expression. Esp. No 1 and the second-to-last one would benefit from some kind of response from the subject.

Good work though!


----------



## niforpix (Jan 13, 2009)

They're nice shots, but I find she has exact same face expression in every single photo.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jan 13, 2009)

#5 is very nice - love her eyes.


----------



## AlfromLA (Jan 13, 2009)

eyeye said:


> NSFW pretty please? My hubby thinks I am into Thai porn now *eek!*


 

I am now.



I like all shots!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Can she smile or change her expression?


----------

